# Photo of the month - Winner for April is....



## Arch (Jun 4, 2007)

Mohain with Parliament... (sorry i usually announce this a week earlier)









...and runner up is Seemoo with Abandoned train station







congrats to you both


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2007)

Well done! Both are killer shots.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 4, 2007)

Yay! Thanks very much indeed!  :smileys:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 4, 2007)

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. Glad to see my favourite made at least runner up!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow that second shot is amazing!  I somehow missed that one when it was originally posted.  Great job on both of these though..............


----------



## Mohain (Jun 4, 2007)

I must just say thanks to loser101 for the nomination  and thanks for the votes. It's amazing with over 50 votes to win with just 6! It was so close for most of the month and very little in it at all at the end. A great testement to the quality of photos being posted :thumbup: Well done all :mrgreen: vbmenu_register("postmenu_794624", true);


----------



## Puscas (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: for both pics. 








pascal


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 4, 2007)

Those are Awesome!  I love the water in the first photo, but the space and lighting in the second one are amazing.  Well done!  Congratulations!

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## seemoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Mohain. Your picture is amazing!

It makes me happy that you guys liked my picture as well. Thanks a lot and I'm looking forward for all the submissions this month.

Thanks again


----------



## Mohain (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers folks


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. They are both fantastic photos.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes congrats both of you!  Gorgeous photos!


----------

